# Post your best tips/ Learning Experiences



## Madagascar (Aug 7, 2016)

1. When you start out less is more.


----------



## boilingoil (Aug 7, 2016)

2. In the end less is more


----------



## Resinhound (Aug 7, 2016)

3.enviroment, medium quality, nutrients. In that order...


----------



## MjAeJdIiK (Aug 7, 2016)

An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure


----------



## Resinhound (Aug 7, 2016)

4.About a pound


----------



## Dumme (Aug 7, 2016)

5. The blind always have a hard time following the blind, so dont.


----------



## Resinhound (Aug 7, 2016)

6.reveiw and apply any video by about a pound productions, Ltd.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 7, 2016)

7. always finish on de bach, never finish on debussey...


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 7, 2016)

always allow room for Mr. Murphy


----------



## Madagascar (Aug 7, 2016)

U guys cracking me up,
8. Neem oil for bugs!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 7, 2016)

Many problems can be avoided by simply leaving your plants alone. 
Overwatering will always bring various forms of badness to your grow. Do it and you will pay...


----------



## Chef420 (Aug 7, 2016)

It's ok to love your plants, just not _*love*_ your plants.*
*please see all threads concerning the use of jism as a top dressing.


----------



## Odin* (Aug 7, 2016)

Believe half of what you see and none of what you hear.

All women are crazy, it's just a matter of finding one who's "crazy" you can deal with.

Happy wife, happy life. What that really means is "Bang as many as you can BEFORE you get married".

"No Bananas!" In the grow room.

"First rule of Grow Club, You Don't Talk About Grow Club."


----------



## Dumme (Aug 7, 2016)

Best knowledge of any young man.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 7, 2016)

Avoid unstable genetics. One hermie can ruin your entire crop.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Aug 7, 2016)

Allways look both ways before you cross.
And allways strive for "about a pound"


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 7, 2016)

hellmutt bones said:


> Allways look both ways before you cross.
> And allways strive for "about a pound"


Wear a Hellmutt.


----------



## backtracker (Aug 8, 2016)

the best soil you can get/make and KISS....keep it simple...... in my case stupid....DUH!


----------



## RM3 (Aug 8, 2016)

Never follow the herd


----------



## harris hawk (Aug 8, 2016)

Patience !!!!!! & Less is Best


----------



## Uberknot (Aug 8, 2016)

1. Don't love them to Death!


----------



## KryptoBud (Aug 8, 2016)

Always double check info you get on forums before making changes.


----------



## Chemdog89 (Aug 8, 2016)

Dry trim!
Don't wet trim!


----------



## Madagascar (Aug 8, 2016)

Chemdog89 said:


> Dry trim!
> Don't wet trim!


Why no wet trim ?


----------



## Odin* (Aug 8, 2016)

Madagascar said:


> Why no wet trim ?



Cutting the sugar leaves allows moisture to leave the "core" of the bud, which speeds up the drying process. You do not want to speed up the process. Drying too quickly kills the scent, not completely, but the "nose" won't be as "loud".

Waiting to trim the sugar leaves dry allows the buds to retain proper moisture/oil levels to continue the cure. Drying quick and releasing the moisture/oils ends the cure abruptly and it will not continue if you "rejuvenate" them by increasing humidity.

Though it has been cut down, the plant is still trying to survive. The more cuts you make around the buds is subjecting that area to additional stress. Varying trim methods can yield visable differences in the final product.

Botrytis does not need to start inside of dense buds, it will violently attack any "damaged" areas of the plant. Every cut leaf, then, is a prime target and invites the onset of the disease.


Better "nose", better cure (vs potentially "no cure"), better product, and less prone to Bud Rot. Pretty strong argument for dry trim.


----------



## LegalizeNature420 (Aug 8, 2016)

-- Most old school hybrids like White Widow are a waste of time.

-- Mix dolomite lime into your soil prior to planting.

-- Wait until buds are dry before placing in jars for cure.

-- The Dunning-Krugger Effect is common in cannabis forums.


----------



## python_thrust (Aug 10, 2016)

LegalizeNature420 said:


> -- Most old school hybrids like White Widow are a waste of time.
> 
> -- Mix dolomite lime into your soil prior to planting.
> 
> ...


most old skool hybrids may kick your face. try them before writing stupid things.
I've smoked a Super Skunk that destroys all that fucking "new skool" super strong stuff with stupid names like "Sunset Sherbert"


----------



## DonBrennon (Aug 10, 2016)

python_thrust said:


> most old skool hybrids may kick your face. try them before writing stupid things.
> I've smoked a Super Skunk that destroys all that fucking "new skool" super strong stuff with stupid names like "Sunset Sherbert"


Yeah man, should have some Jack Herrer cuttings and a couple of male plants to play with soon, looking forward to some real old school genetics again.

Oh....and my tip, so not de-railing thread..........seedlings don't need ANYTHING but good clean water for the 1st couple of weeks


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 10, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Never follow the herd


then where will i get all my bullshit?


----------



## RM3 (Aug 10, 2016)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> then where will i get all my bullshit?


Exactly lmao


----------



## PerroVerde (Aug 11, 2016)

Less is more...
Sit, breath and think on it before any drastic change... 
"There is nothing new under the sun"...


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 11, 2016)

Follow natures lead.
..not some clown who writes a book.


----------



## mossyrocks123 (Aug 14, 2016)

Nutes - KISS try Lucas formula 

lighting - The gas lantern routine, less electricity used and possibly faster flowering.


----------



## mauricem00 (Aug 14, 2016)

plants love well aerated soil with good drainage ( use lots of perlite). read everything you can find but believe nothing until you test it your self. learn to listen to your plants, let them tell you what they need. and remember that you will never get ahead by running with the pack. we all have different growing environments and different needs. trial and error is the only way to find what works best for you and your plants


----------



## mauricem00 (Aug 14, 2016)

Uberknot said:


> 1. Don't love them to Death!


 I love my girls but I also respect them and try to give them what they need to be strong and healthy. I do not try to force them to be something they are not and don't give them too much food, light or water in an effort to make them grow faster.I let them grow at their own rate and they repay that respect with good tasting high quality buds


----------



## churchhaze (Aug 14, 2016)

Vitamin C will perk your plants right up! A Flintstones pill will go a long way! (I learned that here in the advanced section)


----------



## churchhaze (Aug 14, 2016)

Sulfur feeds the trichs!! I learned that in the advanced section!

Plants that aren't stressed out won't smell! I learned that from the advanced section!

Too much blue produces more trichs! I learned this from the advanced section!

Boil your roots prior to harvest so there will be anaerobic respiration and your weed will taste a lot better. I learned this from the advanced section...

Put a nail through your stem... and...


----------



## churchhaze (Aug 14, 2016)

Always remember to flush with pure water 7-8 weeks before harvest. If you're synthetic, begin flushing upon germination to prevent your weed from having any chemicals. (in fact, weed would prefer to live in a vacuum)

Make sure to cut off ALL the leaves that block light from hitting the buds.

Amino acids... have you tried them?

Remember to glassify your plants with silicon. That makes all the difference... Wouldn't want to get glass deficiency. Also remember to fill your blinker fluid when it's low.

Mushroom soil anyone?


----------



## churchhaze (Aug 14, 2016)

Has anyone mentioned human pee yet??


----------



## Madagascar (Aug 14, 2016)

churchhaze said:


> Has anyone mentioned human pee yet??


my dog pissed on one of my plants a long time ago, hermied the shit out of them. it was a boy dog so u know


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 14, 2016)

i could get in trouble for telling you all this, but the real reason tents and growrooms are supposed to be lightproof is so you can't see the weed gnomes that come in the middle of the night cycle and put fresh trichomes on all your plants.
if you leave them cookies and scotch, they'll make your plants extra frosty


----------



## budman111 (Aug 15, 2016)

Avoid super high price nutrients claiming to 'work for Cannabis'


----------



## MickeyMackWood (Aug 15, 2016)

budman111 said:


> Avoid super high price nutrients claiming to 'work for Cannabis'


Truth. My 'Jacks Classic' works just peachy. 

A little (or a lot  ) of LST can go a long way. <Bushes


----------



## Madagascar (Aug 15, 2016)

MickeyMackWood said:


> Truth. My 'Jacks Classic' works just peachy.
> 
> A little (or a lot  ) of LST can go a long way. <Bushes


you youse bloom booster for flowering? 
what recipe for your plants do u do?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 15, 2016)

Best advice ......

*Deny .... Deny .... Deny *


----------



## MickeyMackWood (Aug 16, 2016)

Madagascar said:


> you youse bloom booster for flowering?
> what recipe for your plants do u do?


I alternate between all purpose and bloom boosters the first 2-3 weeks of flowering at half dose to keep up the nitrogen. Then straight bloom booster at full strength (1/2 tsp/gallon sometimes a little more). The last 2 weeks or so I hold off the nutes and use molasses, start with half a table spoon/gallon and end with 2. No real schedule as you can see, just whenever seems right. 
*
Don't overthink it! Its not a science, it grows naturally!*


----------



## RM3 (Aug 16, 2016)

MickeyMackWood said:


> I alternate between all purpose and bloom boosters the first 2-3 weeks of flowering at half dose to keep up the nitrogen. Then straight bloom booster at full strength (1/2 tsp/gallon sometimes a little more). The last 2 weeks or so I hold off the nutes and use molasses, start with half a table spoon/gallon and end with 2. No real schedule as you can see, just whenever seems right.
> *
> Don't overthink it! Its not a science, it grows naturally!*


After legalization in Colorado Jack's actually made a fert for cannabis it's called AquaGold


----------



## MickeyMackWood (Aug 16, 2016)

Loose lips sink ships! 

Don't be 'that guy' that tells everybody and their brother what you have going on. I swear, 95% of people incarcerated for growing (of anything for that matter) tell on their selves in some way.


----------



## cannapharm (Aug 17, 2016)

trics mature faster on sugar leaves than on the calyx. Probably not super advanced cultivation advise but thats what Im seeing on day 57 of flowering....


----------



## Madagascar (Aug 19, 2016)

When drying go the full 6 days, or try to get there . Makes a huge difference


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Aug 19, 2016)

In potting mixes it is best to wait til the pot is alarmingly light to water. 

Best advice as a new grower for me was to wait one more day when I thought I should water. 

I now use half the water I used to and get twice the growth.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 19, 2016)

I like marijuana ..and the earth is round


----------



## Budddha (Aug 19, 2016)

Don't count on your wife or gf to water even if they agree. They will not give one fuck when your plants are dead. Smh


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 19, 2016)

the earth is spherical, the tray i roll spliffs on is round


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 19, 2016)

Budddha said:


> Don't count on your wife or gf to water even if they agree. They will not give one fuck when your plants are dead. Smh


I am in a different situation my wife would promptly smack me over the head with a shovel if I didn't take care of the garden ........infact sometimes I have to tell her in a nice way to leave me alone about the garden ......she's the type that would love them to death for sure ...but I guess it could be worse ....I see your point though no nobody loves your plants as much as you ...that's a fact


----------



## bryangtho (Aug 20, 2016)

The best tip I can give for indoor growing is be just as concerned with your low temp as your high temps. I just see so many growers so concerned about high temps. To me the lower temp is just important if not more important then higher temps. That's just for your flowering not so important for veg


----------



## Auzziebuddy (Aug 20, 2016)

Your yield and quality is directly affected by how much time and effort you put in. 
Read as much as you can, then re read it and understand it. 
Less food is more. NFT and I alway try and stay on the dropping side of the ec. I.e if the water drops and ec rises too high. I like ec to stay at 1.4 then drop with or faster than the water level. 
Don't remove leaves, let the plant decide what it doesn't need. They are the engines that supply your baby. Under screen stuff is ok but not needed. 
There is no 1 important thing. ph, ec, temp (canopy and room), humidity, air flow and air renewal, light ( spread, distance, coverage) feed rate and make up, etc should be treated as 1 check to make sure they're all exactly where they need to be. 
Change res every week. You're using less food than they say so it's no big deal. 2 changes uses less food than the companies schedule for 1 change. 
Read until you understand how to read the plant without checking anything else. They will tell you exactly what they want and when they aren't happy. 
Don't over complicate, they've been growing for thousands of years without help, as my mate says "it's not rocket surgery"
Plus make up your own mind. Opinions are like a clit every cunts got one.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 20, 2016)

it is, however, brain science


----------



## budman111 (Aug 21, 2016)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the earth is spherical


Got any proof?


----------



## Rob Roy (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 21, 2016)

Budddha said:


> Don't count on your wife or gf to water even if they agree. They will not give one fuck when your plants are dead. Smh


That bitch!


----------



## JDGreen (Aug 21, 2016)

Id say if u can make it from raw ingredients, do it. Ferment your fruit and plant parts to make ur nutes and microbes.


----------



## Dumme (Aug 21, 2016)

Mt Dew!


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Aug 21, 2016)

bryangtho said:


> The best tip I can give for indoor growing is be just as concerned with your low temp as your high temps. I just see so many growers so concerned about high temps. To me the lower temp is just important if not more important then higher temps. That's just for your flowering not so important for veg


Great tip! But don't underestimate the young ones tolerance to cold. I like to see at least 66 farenheight at the roots. Preferably 68 to 70. I lost plants in my basement. Went droopy and purple first. I didn't know at the time your tip.


----------



## Odin* (Aug 22, 2016)

The very best tip I have to offer is my own, God like, but I'm married, so your wives and girlfriends are safe from my weapon of mass destruction. You're welcome... and I'm sorry (to you single ladies).


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mine would be that for me amending composted manure vs making super soil gave me 4x the size plants.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 22, 2016)

when in doubt NEVER eat the big white mint


----------



## Odin* (Aug 23, 2016)

Manipulating a particular metabolic pathway to elicit a desirable response, that's when the magic happens.


----------



## Flowki (Aug 27, 2016)

Everything thermal cut out/surge protected and spread load as much as possible, unwind cables for heat dissipation. Ensure cables are not near anything that runs warm/hot such as heating pipes, chimneys (especially pvc types) ballasts, lighting etc. Never have in/out/ac on same load in-case of line failure, the soaring heat/humidity/condensation is no doubt fire/electric shock potential. Have fire alarms, reduce burnable items to absolute minimum, space out components to slow down fire in worse case. If fire breaks out, just remember the smoke let off will put you down quicker than Tyson in his prime. The very first thing you should do is cut power at the mains if you intend on entering. It's one of those things we'd all advise against but still probably do it anyway. However, if all you can see is black smoke... let the fker burn. You should also think twice if your only option is throwing buckets of water around. At some point your going to turn the electric back on.

Don't take for granted the dangers of having high W, water and burnable items in the same place.


----------



## OnePrays (Aug 27, 2016)

Chunky Stool said:


> Wear a Hellmutt.


That's a actually pretty good one I've got a few scabs healing in my head from constant banging my head on lights every now and then lmao funny


----------



## Tyleb173rd (Aug 27, 2016)

K.I.S.S.


----------



## LegalizeNature420 (Aug 30, 2016)

python_thrust said:


> most old skool hybrids may kick your face.


Well, we disagree.



python_thrust said:


> try them before writing stupid things.


Assuming you know what I've tried is the only stupid thing I see written.



python_thrust said:


> I've smoked a Super Skunk that destroys all that fucking "new skool" super strong stuff with stupid names like "Sunset Sherbert"


I said 'most', not all. It's clear that reading comprehension is not your strong suit.


----------



## We618e1212d (Dec 14, 2016)

I'm new , but these are what my thoughts .
Hopefully it helps , if they are wrong please let me know .

5ml baking powder,10ml vinegar per gallon of water on her looks petteier. 

After 12/12, if the lights off for 2plus days,she may flowers sooner or dies.

More flower needs more and better roots .
When the roots aren't good enough , keep less flowers instead only little stars in the end .


These not sure !! : 
When space is a problem,hot day less leafs better ,cold day more leafs better ?

Take off most of big leafs in last 2weeks ,the buds will be heavier ?


Can any1 help me with the DWC ,please !

BK,How hot the water can be ;I use 5G buckets, when the light on, the water temperature will goes up to 70+ , I know that's bad!

Dose DWC need less nuts than Drain to waster ?


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 14, 2016)

Track temp and humidity at canopy height and root zone.
For example, you may have a RH of 60% at canopy but 80 % at root zone.
Your night time min maybe 68 degrees at canopy but 58 degrees at root zone.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Dec 14, 2016)

this fuckin thread....


----------



## Madagascar (Jan 14, 2017)

Just came back online and saw how this grew. Good entertainment and tips. 
~Mad


----------



## The_Enthusiast (Jan 15, 2017)

If you are into hydro - switch from "NPK ratio calculations" to ppm calculations - the sooner the better.

Read university grade books about greenhouse business and hydroponics.

Cheap equipment is only starters equipment - soon as possible switch to branded stuff.

There is a lot of misinformation in this business you you need to get general agricultural concepts to understand what is a myth and what is right.

And like with everything - measure twice cut once.


----------



## budman111 (Jan 15, 2017)

OnePrays said:


> I've got a few scabs healing in my head from constant banging my head on lights every now and then lmao funny


LOL


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jan 15, 2017)

LegalizeNature420 said:


> -- The Dunning-Krugger Effect is common in cannabis forums.


New sig quote, thank you.


----------



## pghkidd (Feb 5, 2017)

churchhaze said:


> Vitamin C will perk your plants right up! A Flintstones pill will go a long way! (I learned that here in the advanced section)


About how much flinstone per gal of water? Also, currently starting week 6 flower on a supposed strawberry kush...was gifted a gram loved it went back next day gifted again got home ripped nug open and out rolls a beautiful little bean...she germed in 4 days popped shortly after and has been extremely vigorous ever since. I vegged for 6 weeks in a stealth Rubbermaid with 150 total watts in CFLs and 18in t8s which had to be elegantly forced into the opening haha....one day woke up and went to check on her have a toke and she was plastered against ceiling so i topped then a week later I LSTed for a week....eventually had
To build a 4x4x4 grow tent from 20$ worth of pvc from Home Depot and used items around house for enclosure.....now running around 320 total watts with 12 CFLs a 2 bulb 24inch t8 horizontally across backside and 3 18" t8. Just put all my bulbs together and did a 3:1 ratio of 2700k to 5000-6500k. As soon as I flipped to flower she rose from about 10inches to a staggering 28" within about a 7 day period....she has about 9 mains and is looking superb. Btw it's my first grow, I snuck into the advanced forums......sorry....

Anyways that's my rant


----------



## greg nr (Feb 5, 2017)

Don't tell, don't smell, don't sell.

And absolutely never say anything to a leo beyond you are choosing to remain silent. Nothing you will say will help you in any way. Just saying.


----------



## Anela (Feb 5, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Many problems can be avoided by simply leaving your plants alone.
> Overwatering will always bring various forms of badness to your grow. Do it and you will pay...


I guy kept giving me his clones saying the plant is crap. I keep taking these clones and not growing like him and they where the best stuff around. He got all scientific, I treated them like living plants. And left them alone....


----------



## Anela (Feb 5, 2017)

python_thrust said:


> most old skool hybrids may kick your face. try them before writing stupid things.
> I've smoked a Super Skunk that destroys all that fucking "new skool" super strong stuff with stupid names like "Sunset Sherbert"


My white widow was the only thing in the world that could help a specific cancer patient eat food at all. The man died when it ran out. It was also called the best stuff in town. I'm starting up again and will be doing the widow's again....


----------



## Father Ramirez (Feb 6, 2017)

greg nr said:


> Don't tell, don't smell, don't sell.
> 
> And absolutely never say anything to a leo beyond you are choosing to remain silent. Nothing you will say will help you in any way. Just saying.


Agreed.
The Leo reference suggests wife/girlfriend issues mentioned earlier. I'm sorry she hurt you, man.


----------



## stonedtrooper42 (Mar 14, 2017)

Reference books...read your plant.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 14, 2017)

Don't piss in your plants. You fucking nasties.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 14, 2017)

Resinhound said:


> 3.enviroment, medium quality, nutrients. In that order...


If environment refers to light, humidity, and air, then seconded.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Mar 14, 2017)

7 grams of Maxibloom per gallon


----------



## sparkygeek (Mar 20, 2017)

This thread is hilarious!

Talk to your plants... or just get a CO2 tank... plus everything else!


----------



## chemphlegm (Mar 20, 2017)

go big. get adequate controls, dont trip over dollars to pick up nickels. aim to provide every needed plant resource, not discover the least you can do. plants grow to their weakest resource and you decide which one it is. the shit costs money, dont short your bud


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 20, 2017)

Talk dirty to your girls ... They blush


----------



## NaturalFarmer (Mar 21, 2017)

Parafilm grafting tape for any accidental breaks is great to have at arms length in the grow. Stretchy, biodegradable and clings to only itself. Just broke a main stalk but with this its an easy fix. Not a bad $3 spent.

https://www.amazon.com/Roll-Parafilm-Nursery-Grafting-Tape/dp/B00FFTRTBO


----------



## Jaybodankly (Mar 27, 2017)

Room temp is different than leaf temp. Get an IR temp gun and read leaf temps. Move your temp gauge around till it reads similar.


----------



## Samsonator (Mar 29, 2017)

Controlling environment can be an investment/process (humidity, temp, air exchange), but yields big buds.


----------

